# need computer for vid editing



## bigscott

hi guys,
first post and not great with knowing what will work for me.
so i hope you guys can help.

im just getting into videos ( just picked up a canon vixia hf r400 )

but here's the catch , it need to be on a budget .

would like..
dvd / cd drive
wifi
bluetooth
duel monitor outputs
usb ports
fast
good speed , and good vid card and good audio card.
mulit takes ...

400 to 600 ??

and thats just for computer .. ill have to get some monitors later.
i have speakers/ amp with sub
bluetooth mouse
and keyboard.
card reader ( usb )
external dvd/cd drive


----------



## YourDigitalJester

I would reccomend building one yourself man, i do video editing myself and my specs work perfectly, though i to this day want a slightly more powerful graphics card... The only thing i would change is the OS, spend the money on windows, unless you want to learn luinx (a lot more faffing around than i expected)

apparently you can edit your posts, but i spent about 300 on my build in the end, so you have room to step up some off my specs.


----------



## bigscott

hi guys,
well im starting to do videos for youtube and now need a good cheap desktop pc that will handle hitfilm editing program.

here's the specs to run it..

*Minimum system requirements*

Windows PC - 64-bit version of Windows 7, Windows 8 or Windows 10
Apple Mac - OS X 10.10 Yosemite, OS X 10.11 El Capitan or macOS 10.12 Sierra
1.2 GB free hard disk space for installation
Internet connection required for online activation and web services
Intel Core i3, Core i5, Core i7 or AMD equivalent
4 GB RAM (8 GB or more recommended)
Graphics processor with at least 512 MB video memory (2 GB or more recommended).
Earliest graphics cards HitFilm supports:
NVIDIA GeForce 9 Series (2008)
AMD Radeon HD 5000 Series (2009)
Intel HD Graphics 4000 (GT2) (2012)

i found this but not sure if it will run it good..

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01K1INXJK/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_25?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

and thats my price range..

and the pc needs to be upgradable like vid card , mem,  so i can make it work better for what i need.

not looking to do professional vids .  

if these pc is not good to start with ( as i need something that will work ok/good right out of the box. then i can make it better with upgrades. 

im using a acer laptop and its very slow running that program.

i have been thinking about that. but dont have a clue what to get. im sure i can put it together but knowing what parts work with what im lost.

from the reading i have done it sound like building one would be a little cheaper or a better one the buying say that one i listed.

im willing to spend $400 .. then i can upgrade down the road. 
that may sound crazy but im disabled on only get so much a month ..

so i need to start out with something good for that price or cheaper.

o and i want to stick with windows 10 .


but im curious can that pc do good ?

what do you guys this about this setup ??

https://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboBundleDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.1321552

i cant tell if this has bluetooth and wifi .

as what ever i get / build needs to have them.


----------



## beers

bigscott said:


> https://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboBundleDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.1321552


That isn't a complete PC, you'd also need GPU/RAM/harddrive/wifi/OS.  It's also not really upgradeable and AM3+ has been around forever.

It would give you decent video encoding performance, however, but the price of the other components would thrust it over your budget when there are better options.


----------



## bigscott

ya i know it was not complete. but was the bulk of whats needed..

what components  do you recommend ?

as im thinking this will be my best option. 

do you think the i3 is good enuff ?  i really want i5 but..

what do you guys think ... if not what would you change ?



and ya a little more then $400  .  but if thats a good setup then ill just have to buy what i can 1 month then get the rest the following month.


----------



## Deadpool

I would definitely wait for Zen.


----------



## bigscott

??

im looking at this m/b
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128846&ignorebbr=1

not sure if this will do 2 monitors ?


also i changed the case ..

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811853002&ignorebbr=1


at this point i think im going to go with a good m/b .. and just use the gpu that it has for now.

then down the road upgrade to a g/c .


----------



## beers

bigscott said:


> im looking at this m/b


There is a new amd platform coming out in a couple weeks, you can probably find a cheaper z270 board if you still wanted to go Intel.  $100 ones aren't a huge stretch to find decent features etc.  A lot of the time you'd pay a price premium on mini itx.


----------



## Deadpool

The only set up I can think useful for editing in that budget is something like this:

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/6CfWPs

And AM3+...


----------



## bigscott

im not aposted going with am3 ..
i just dont know enough to decide what would be better / cheaper ...

all this is very confusing for me. i was going to use the 6th gen i3 but for a little more money i could do the 15 . and maybe down the road get a i7 for it.
as it looks like most m/b for these can do all 3 ( i3 , i5 , i7 )

and if im going this route building a pc i want the most bang for my buck.

like m/b get one with a lot of upgrade potential .

there just so much out there im more clueless them i was to start with..lol

as im being  a little picky.
i want 2 monitors
( would love to find a m/b with wifi / bluetooth ) but...
8gb ram . and 16gb down th road upgrade
quad core

thinking maybe this ..
*Intel Core i5-6600K 6M Skylake Quad-Core 3.5 GHz LGA 1151 91W*


----------



## Deadpool

It is confusing. All 1151 socket motherboards support 6th and 7th generation i3, i5, i7, Celeron and Pentium CPUs.

The standard for video editing and content creation is the i7 6700k or 7700k. For heavier workstations you can either go 6800k or 6900k (as you can imagine, those are a bit on the expensive side of the world). What you need here is: a lot of cores with high speeds (with good floating point math performance), high memory bandwith and a decent GPU, since nowadays most programs can use GPU acceleration to take the load off the CPU. Also an SSD is recommended, bot not really necessary, if you are patient and you think you can restrain yourself from beating your computer to death

If you do plan to upgrade, go Intel. Otherwise wait for Zen (this is what I would do). The benchmarks are very promising. I think everybody would agree that something like this would be ideal:

CPU: Intel Core i7-7700K 4.2GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($343.33 @ OutletPC) 
CPU Cooler: *Deepcool GAMMAXX 400 74.3 CFM CPU Cooler  ($24.88 @ OutletPC) 
Motherboard: *Gigabyte GA-Z270P-D3 ATX LGA1151 Motherboard  ($110.98 @ Newegg) 
Memory: G.Skill TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory  ($126.88 @ OutletPC) 
Storage: Plextor M6S 512GB 2.5" Solid State Drive  ($140.98 @ Newegg) 
Storage: Hitachi Ultrastar 7K3000 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($83.99 @ Amazon) 
Video Card: *XFX Radeon RX 480 8GB XXX OC  Video Card  ($214.99 @ Newegg) 
Case: *Raidmax Narwhal ATX Full Tower Case  ($76.98 @ Newegg) 
Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply  ($77.88 @ OutletPC) 
Total: $1200.89

(The PSU is big in case you want to add another 480 later)


----------



## beers

bigscott said:


> im willing to spend $400





Deadpool said:


> Total: $1200.89


y u do dis


----------



## Deadpool

beers said:


> y u do dis



http://www.dictionary.com/browse/ideal

Educate yourself, you jackanapes!

No seriously, I said ideal because I know he can't afford it. It's just a model for the future or just for learning purposes.


----------



## beers

Deadpool said:


> No seriously, I said ideal because I know he can't afford it. It's just a model for the future or just for educational purposes.


Why not just post a quad socket Xeon build?  There's no difference between that and any other budgetless sensational build threads.


----------



## Deadpool

beers said:


> Why not just post a quad socket Xeon build?  _*There's no difference between that and any other budgetless sensational build threads.*_



I don't like where this is going. I'm out.  ($15000)


----------



## bigscott

ok..

thanks deadpool.. see that helps. give me something to look into and do some homework.

the plan is to get a i5 for now. as like you said all these m/b will do all 3 types.

but some of them parts are way out. like case.. i can get the one i liked to.
and power supply.

i read that the i processors come with fans ???

and when all sead and done it will have the i7 , 8gb or more ram , good g card .

but need to stick with what i can afford for the hold build.. thats why i needed a setup that i can heavily upgrade as i go. and i dont have a problem with that. hell the parts i pull will go into another case ..


so maybe i should ask this..

if you were going to get a m/b and your going to use a i5 ( then i7 ) and you want to upgrade what board would you get.
as thats all im worried about now.
as we know what processor im going with.

would like qude core , ddr4 ,  a good graphics ( onboard for now )

that board you listed should i go with that ?

and trully guys, thanks for helping..


----------



## Deadpool

bigscott said:


> ok..
> 
> thanks deadpool.. see that helps. give me something to look into and do some homework.
> 
> the plan is to get a i5 for now. as like you said all these m/b will do all 3 types.
> 
> but some of them parts are way out. like case.. i can get the one i liked to.
> and power supply.
> 
> i read that the i processors come with fans ???
> 
> and when all sead and done it will have the i7 , 8gb or more ram , good g card .
> 
> but need to stick with what i can afford for the hold build.. thats why i needed a setup that i can heavily upgrade as i go. and i dont have a problem with that. hell the parts i pull will go into another case ..
> 
> 
> so maybe i should ask this..
> 
> if you were going to get a m/b and your going to use a i5 ( then i7 ) and you want to upgrade what board would you get.
> as thats all im worried about now.
> as we know what processor im going with.
> 
> would like qude core , ddr4 ,  a good graphics ( onboard for now )
> 
> that board you listed should i go with that ?
> 
> and trully guys, thanks for helping..



Get a Z270 (or Z170 if those are too expensive) chipset no matter what then. That way you can get the 7th gen processors, without BIOS problems (you know, updating and such) and also the K versions (the ones that are "unlocked" and have can be overclocked, and the Z270 -or Z170, although it may require BIOS update for 6th gen CPUs- is the only one that allows overclocking). Before deciding on a motherboard, look up reviews online (there may not be a lot, since they are pretty new) and see if they have good OC capabilities (if you plan to OC -highly recommended-, otherwise, all this is pointless).

 All of them have integrated graphics so don´t worry about that (Intel HD Graphics 630). Also, remember the K versions _DO NOT COME WITH CPU COOLER. _The other ones do. Also, if possible, get high frequency RAM (2400MHz at least). If I were you I´d get 1 8Gb stick, so you add another one later.

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/hTtcm8

That´s $480. You may want to throw an SSD there (850 EVO or some of the cheaper options, like the PNY CS1311 or the Crucial MX300) or save up for a video card. The motherboard is just a parametric choice, I haven´t researched it or anything. Good luck.


----------



## bigscott

ok great, thanks very much. all looks good.

ill be ordering parts very soon.
and ill just get the 1 stick for now.
plus ill get a vid card in a month or 2.

im also going to get a dvd drive .


----------



## beers

bigscott said:


> im also going to get a dvd drive .


Big spender eh?


----------



## bigscott

yup..lol

and like i said, this will be a 2- 3 step build..

step 1 will be to get something to work with.. them onto some upgrades. to make it faster / better .

been reading and im wandering does the m/b have to be compatible to overclocking  my cpu ?
as i want to get into gaming , and learning all this pc stuff...

decided im going with this right off the bat . so this coming month ill get this cpu and that m/b . then ill have to wait for the other parts.
so ya this is going to cost more then my $400 budget.. but i want the best bang for my buck right off the bat.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117728


all is about $580 .


----------



## beers

bigscott said:


> so this coming month ill get this cpu and that m/b . then ill have to wait for the other parts.


Unless you can find a super awesome deal it's usually better to wait and buy all of the parts at the same time.


----------



## Deadpool

bigscott said:


> decided im going with this right off the bat . so this coming month ill get this cpu and that m/b . then ill have to wait for the other parts.
> so ya this is going to cost more then my $400 budget.. but i want the best bang for my buck right off the bat.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117728
> 
> 
> all is about $580 .



Remember to get a cooler with that thing!


----------



## bigscott

as for the cooler what would you go with ?

thanks guys for all the help..


----------



## Deadpool

bigscott said:


> as for the cooler what would you go with ?
> 
> thanks guys for all the help..



How much do you want to spend? 20-30? The 212 EVO is pretty much what everybody gets. The Gammaxx 400 has good reviews too. That´s why I got it.


----------



## bigscott

ya thats a good price range.. but dont want junk eather..


----------



## Deadpool

bigscott said:


> ya thats a good price range.. but dont want junk eather..



No one does. Just do a little research and you´ll find your cooler. Those two are good starting points.


----------



## bigscott

hello guys.
ok im ready to buy.

heres what i came up with. please look it over and tell me if im good.

i plan on adding....
a ssd
maybe another gpu ( if i can , and if it will help )
another stick of ram

will this case have enuff cooling ?

should i get a fan for it ?

and i plan of getting that 
*Intel Core i5-7600K Kaby Lake Quad-Core 3.8 GHz LGA 1151 91W BX80677I57600K*

*down the road.*

sorry i forgot to change the m.b.
heres with it..

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/DHdy9W

i found one thing. it was the ram.

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/2HwLYr


----------



## Deadpool

bigscott said:


> sorry i forgot to change the m.b.
> heres with it..
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/DHdy9W



For that last build a couple of changes. You selected a Z270 with a Skylar non-OC CPU, which is a complete waste of money. For that CPU get a H110 or H170, whichever is cheaper. You can not add another GPU, the 1050 doesn't have SLI.


----------



## bigscott

ok let me get this right..lol

i have no  clue what that means..lol sorry..

are you saying the cpu will not work with that m.b ?
as remember the cpu i listed is only for now.. down the road ill be getting that i7 .

so just needs to work good for now.

and let me get this right...

if i pick a different gpu i could use 2 down the road with that m.b. ?

for my needs do i even need another gpu ?
as if im going this far with a pc i plan on playing some games.
and plan on running 2 monitors.

and thanks buddy for the help.

or are you saying that m.b. will not support oc ?
other then that is it not a good board ?


----------



## Deadpool

bigscott said:


> or are you saying that m.b. will not support oc ?
> other then that is it not a good board ?



If you plan to get a Kaby Lake "K" version, then stick to that motherboard. A quick guide:

"K" CPUs support OC (6700K, 6600K, 7700K...).

ZX70 motherboards support OC (Z170, Z270).

X1XX motherboards need BIOS update to use Kaby Lake CPUs (H110, H170, Z170, B150).

You don't need a good card at all, but if you are gaming, get a 470. The price is a bit more than the 1050 ti and it's a lot better. It also has Crossfire compatibility. Some editing programs can use hardware acceleration, but you'd be better off using the GPU money for the CPU, if you don't game (DaVinci Resolve is an exception).

If I was you, I'd get the i5 7500. The price bump is not that big (+~$10 I think), and it's a bit better and newer. I don't know if it's a good idea to upgrade CPUs in the future. By the time you get the money and sell it, the platform may be outdated. So maybe just get a H270 motherboard now and stick to it till you sell the rig. You can always get a 7700 if you really must go I7 at some point. Try getting 16Gb RAM if possible too.


----------



## bigscott

this??
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131705

ok ill get the i5 7500 .

will that 500 p.s. be enuff?

o and i think ill do what you say and pick a different m.b. as that i5 is not clickable.

now need to find a good m.b.

and ill do another build down the road with a i7 k .

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/wGztsJ


let me know what you think.

also i should have said this before...

as this is about $700 pc.

i plan of waiting on the gpu and getting it in a month or two .

so i can save a few bucks right now.

but i will be adding it down the road.
just wanted to add it to the list so you know.

what kind of performance could i expect if i went with ...
*Intel Core i7-7700 Kaby Lake Quad-Core 3.6 GHz LGA 1151 65W BX80677I77700 Desktop Processor*

*https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2F857B5136*

*just thinking out load so to speak.*

*is it worth it ?*
*with the stuff i have listed will this cpu work ?*

*would you do this cpu ?*


----------



## beers

bigscott said:


> would you do this cpu ?


----------



## bigscott

does that mean ya ?

i know its better then the i5 but wandering if it will work with all of my list.

if so i may just get the i7 and be done with it.


----------



## johnb35

If you get the 7700 then get this one as its shipped by newegg, the one you linked to is shipped by a third party.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117727&ignorebbr=1

Might as well just get the I7 now instead of getting I5 and then later getting the I7.  Why waste money?


----------



## bigscott

thats what i keep thinking.
im mean im trying to save money but not really saveing if im spending money for another cpu.

of i also want to mod. psu ..

is this one good ??

will any psu  work ??

but looking at this one.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182321


----------



## johnb35

I wouldn't get that one, not the greatest ratings.  

Get this one.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151093


----------



## bigscott

o and i have another question.

what if the m.b. only has 2 fan ports and the case has 3 fans . yes i changed up the case to one with a side window and 3 - 120mm fans included.
plus it has a 5-1/4 bay ( want to add a dvd burner )

but not sure if i can run all 3 fans.

ok will do.
thanks guy.. really.

im trying my hardest to pick the parts myself so i can learn.
but its hard when i dont know much about pc.
but im learning.

and this is the case..

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811353034&ignorebbr=1


----------



## johnb35

If the motherboard only has 2 fan headers then you'll either need a fan controller bay or you'll need an adapter to convert the fan from fan header to 4 pin molex connection to power supply.  

Also fyi, there is an edit button you can use to edit your posts instead of creating a new one.  I've merged your posts together.


----------



## bigscott

or this.


----------



## Deadpool

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/xpkVHN

I understand you want to pick your own components but there is not much else we can teach you. If you are gonna buy a $180 470, just get the 8Gb version. The Photon PSU is a good unit but overpriced. The Seasonic is better, with more wattage, and cheaper. If you really want the 80+ gold, you cooould get the Photon. At $64 is a pretty good deal. It´s also fully modular.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=185

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=405

The S12II has much better reviews. Honestly I would get that one over the Photon.

Edit: The case is your call. Other than saying "that one is ass" there is not much more we can decide.


----------



## bigscott

why you say case is ass ?? 
and i picked the red one instead as it matches the board.

im learning a lot guys.

see by you guys recommending stuff, i look it up and learn about it. and figure out way you say its better ...

as it is very hard for somebody that knows nothing about this stuff.. well i cant say that. i do know about pc but this picking parts and figuring out whats good / or not good and whats going to work for me and what i can upgrade down the road....

but i pretty much have my list. i just keep going over different things. making sure its what i need / want .

please let me know why you say that about the case. is it just that you dont like the look ??
or ??
as i like the look. seems to have enuff room for full size cards, can use a big cpu cooler , can use water cooling if i want. 
but what do i know right..lol

ok i like the parts in that link...  i think i found my pc..

but 1 question.
that case only comes with 1 120mm fan.
should i pick up another one ?
as the case will take 2 more 120mm fans .
im not sure if ill need more then 1 .


----------



## Deadpool

No i didn't mean that particular case was ass. I meant in general, if you ask about a case to someone, you can't rely on them making the right decision. Cases are all about looks, once size and cooling are checked of course, and maybe the amount of frontal USB 3.0 ports.

What I really meant was, if you like a case, it fits your budget and there are no reviews saying "this case is hell" you should just get it. Building a PC for the first time is complicated enough to have to worry about cases too, given that at the end of the day your case only "holds" your components.

The first step would be deciding if you want a Mid tower or a Full tower. There are other sizes but I don't think they are reasonable here.

The second would be checking the amount of fans that are/can be installed and that it has USB 3.0 ports in the front, if you want it to.

Lastly the looks and how much it hurts your pockets. After all your are not going to be looking at your PC, only your monitor.



bigscott said:


> ok i like the parts in that link



Which link?

About the fans, you should pay more attention at how many more can you install, as the ones that come with the cases are not exactly the best. It is a good idea if it has 2 though. That way you can have 1 intake and 1 exhaust.

*You know I forgot to mention: Ryzen is out. You could probably just build a Ryzen rig and get much better results.*

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/cX7k7h

That´s cheaper because I changed the card to a 460. As I said, a GPU is not that important for vide editing. Could you tell me what kind of sowfware you will use?

The 1700 should perform between a 6850K and a 6900K at stock speeds.


----------



## Darren

If you're doing video editing I'd suggest the 1700 as well, stomps the 6900K in multi threading, which video editing will make use of. 

That Tesseract case is fine if you like it go with it. I've worked inside one before and while it's not high end it seemed like a decent budget case for the price. People can nitpick any case if they want to, if you like it go for it. Case is a largely personal decision.


----------



## bigscott

ill be using the  hitfilm editing program.

ok and thanks for all that.. and ya its a lot of info ...

ok ok...

so you guys are saying the *Ryzen build  will be a better system ?????

faster , better video ...

out of these 2 systems , the i7 and the ryzen witch one...


*


----------



## Deadpool

bigscott said:


> so you guys are saying the *Ryzen build  will be a better system ?????*



No doubt about it.


----------



## Darren

bigscott said:


> ok ok...
> 
> so you guys are saying the *Ryzen build  will be a better system ?????
> *


Yes, for video editing purposes and overall usage the 1700 outperforms the 7700K. In strictly gaming the 7700K will be faster but not by a whole lot and I expect Ryzen gaming performance to improve over the coming weeks and months with performance patches.


----------



## bigscott

ok ill be ordering it all tonight..

is there anything in that list i would change ??

is there anyother m.b. i can use. nobody has that m.b.

newegg show the
*ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS AM4 AMD B350 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 USB 3.0 HDMI ATX Motherboards - AMD*

*$99 m.b.*

*anygood ???*

*https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132965&cm_re=ASUS_PRIME_B350-PLUS_AM4_AMD_B350_SATA_6Gb/s_USB_3.1_USB_3.0_HDMI_ATX_Motherboards_-_AMD-_-13-132-965-_-Product*


and it figures , im ready to order and newegg is down. cant even get into my cart.

sorry..
1 more..
whats a 8g card  i can use.
as ill get better performance using a 8gb card right ?
also this will run 3 monitors right . i already ordered 2 and i may pick up another one. if this will support it.


----------



## Darren

Board is fine, please share your final parts list just so we're clear on everything.


----------



## Deadpool

bigscott said:


> is there anyother m.b. i can use. nobody has that m.b.
> 
> newegg show the
> *ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS AM4 AMD B350 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 USB 3.0 HDMI ATX Motherboards - AMD*
> 
> *$99 m.b.*
> 
> *anygood ???*
> 
> *https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132965&cm_re=ASUS_PRIME_B350-PLUS_AM4_AMD_B350_SATA_6Gb/s_USB_3.1_USB_3.0_HDMI_ATX_Motherboards_-_AMD-_-13-132-965-_-Product*



Any B350 would do. That one seems like a decent board.


----------



## bigscott

check the card and let me know what you think..

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/DHqKM8

and is it worth going with 8gb card?

as now ill have a nice pc i do plan on playing some games.


----------



## Deadpool

bigscott said:


> check the card and let me know what you think..
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/DHqKM8
> 
> and is it worth going with 8gb card?



Awesome but you are kinda out of budget. The 8Gb are useful on high resolutions. What monitor do you own?


----------



## bigscott

ok i found that other board on amazon for $140

ill just go with this..

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/cX7k7h

i got a deal on these..

*ASUS VS228H-P 21.5" Full HD 1920x1080 HDMI DVI VGA Back-lit LED Monitor*

*and ya im getting to exited..lol*

*ill just do what on the list and do the 4gb card.*
*if im not happy down the road i can always upgrade.

as in a few weeks ill be doing another build.
a basic gaming pc. around $400  as it does not need to play any big games. my mother likes playing pong , card game and the like . so it will be a cheap pc. and i can always use that 4gb card in it if im not happy.*


----------



## Deadpool

bigscott said:


> ok i found that other board on amazon for $140
> 
> ill just go with this..
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/cX7k7h



Hold on, for $140 you better buy the $99 one. They are not that different. Let me see what I can find on Newegg and Amazon.


----------



## bigscott

ok. it looked like the toma. board was better...  
if not ill just to the other one.


----------



## Deadpool

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128998&ignorebbr=1

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128991&ignorebbr=1

Those 2 look good.


----------



## Darren

Deadpool said:


> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128998&ignorebbr=1
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128998&ignorebbr=1
> 
> Those 2 look good.


You double posted the same link.


----------



## Deadpool

Darren said:


> You double posted the same link.



Balls. Corrected


----------

